# Powering Your Macerator Pump?



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I just finished installing a dump station at my house off my septic. Unfortunately I could not get it to go downgrade because of how my yard slopes. So due to the pvc piping going uphill (slightly) I am buying a macerator pump to help it up the incline. Looking at the thetford pump.

Most all of them, flowjet and thetford, all seem to be run of 12 volt. But need a good amperage to run the motors.

I know a few of you use macerators. What did you hook them up to for power? I will be using it 100% at home. Did you hook it directly to the battery? I know I have a battery charger/jumper in the garage that will do 10 and 15 amps. Is that an option? My honda 3000 generator also has a dc charging port with cables. Will a macerator run off that? I had originally thought I could find something that would plug into a 110 outlet and convert to dc and run the macerator. But looking around I don't see anything other then battery jumpers.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Try this instead of using a 12 vdc motor - Sewer Solution


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I bought some 10 gauge wire and tapped right off the battery and spliced it into the wiring that came with the Flojet and then zip tied the connection right there at the sewer outlet on the camper. I haven't had any problems running the pump this way. The only thing to be careful about is the pump getting too hot when running it for a long time and/or long distances (max 50' run, 3' rise), especially in the summer.

Brad


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Try this instead of using a 12 vdc motor - Sewer Solution


X2. Works well for me. Only thing you have to do is figure out how to tie it into the PVC. Believe they have brass friction fitting that you can slip on to the end of the sewer solution hose, and have the other end screw into the PVC.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I ran a 1 inch pvc pipe that teed into my cleanout pipe.

I looked into the sewer solution but it uses extra water and pressure to move the water along doesnt it? I rather not put extra extra water into my septic tank if i can help it. Thats why I thought a macerator pump would do the trick.

Thanks brad, I will try straight from the battery and see how it pumps when i get it. Gonne go with the thetford that comes in the tool box.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I plug my Flojet into a portable 12v jump battery. Always ready, always portable.


----------



## sengo (Apr 14, 2008)

I tap into power lead for refrigerator


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

raynardo said:


> I plug my Flojet into a portable 12v jump battery. Always ready, always portable.


What setting do you turn the jumper on to? Mine can go from 5 amp, 10 15 and 20 (and also 50 which i wouldn't use)


----------

